# Another Mandala Grow



## bho_expertz (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi MPers,

Have started a new op with different equipment. Think that will be better prepared this time .

The seeds are 10 "Hashberry's" and 6 "8Miles High" both from Mandala. Have also germinated 8 seeds from a autoflowering strain called GustaBud from a friend that makes seeds.

The gear is for now the Starlight Reflector from Philips but only with 2 lamps on since it has 4 lamps of 55w.
Have bought one Adjust-A-Wing and one Sunmaster 600w hps lamp, so i'm expecting some improvements in the results.

The seeds were cracked with mineral water in paper towels ( the auto's ) and put in RootRiot cubes. The Mandala were put in paper towels 2 hours ago. Have i mentioned that i bought some SmartPots ? Oh yes baby i did . And will buy a new tent for veg next month :hubba: 

Will use more additives and stimulants but will post that with the time.

Some pics:


----------



## hollywood52 (Aug 19, 2011)

looks good, luv mandala hashberry


----------



## nouvellechef (Aug 19, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## bho_expertz (Aug 19, 2011)

Thank u both. I'm feeling happy. Thanks 4 stopping by :aok:


----------



## burner (Aug 19, 2011)

Nice BHO..looking forward to seeing these grow out. Smart pots are great, i'm using them indoors and outdoors ..I think you'll like them:aok:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 19, 2011)

Hey good to see you doing another Mandala grow bho.  Looking forward to seeing how the hashberry does. 

I recently started some Beyond the Brain, Point of No Return, and Safari Mix.  I have a sad looking 8 Miles High girl that just went into flowering a few days ago.  I had a vegging room disaster the first part of July and lost almost everything in the veggy space.  I am glad that she survived.


----------



## bho_expertz (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks burner. Anxious to start using them .

Hey THG ... Sorry to hear that about the veg room. Going to check your GJ . And thanks for stopping by.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 20, 2011)

I get the couch for couch lock. The greenest of mojo to you bho. I too am going to do a hashberry too. I think we must be twins.


----------



## bho_expertz (Aug 20, 2011)

Have bought 20 new seeds in Attitude. 10 Satori and 10 Larry OG. Need to check the potency of those :hubba:. In two months will germinate then . If you do some Larry we will be at least family .

Any words on Skag ?


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 20, 2011)

I have been wondering about him..


----------



## bho_expertz (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi Mpers,

Have put the autos in 1 gallon smartpots. Have given the first regulated watering.

I'm stuck with the BioNova stuff. I will be using some "pro" ferts and additives ( i hope ) and have mixed some stuff to the soil using a recipe of a fellow grower.

The soil is from BioNova and i added 0.25Lt of humus, 25 gr of guano ( GuanoKalong ) and 5 gr of BioNova MicroLife for each pot.

The watering was made with [email protected] with 1ml of BioNova NoBurn and 10ml of RootFast from ATA for 10 Liters of waters.

Had my first 100% germination rate. Now i'm waiting for a 100% sprout rate .

Some pics of the babies:


----------



## burner (Aug 21, 2011)

Lookin good BHO, congrats on the 100% germ :aok:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 21, 2011)

bho, i am just gonna have to trust that there are babies in there, i just smoked satori and i can't see um. More green mojo.


----------



## bho_expertz (Aug 21, 2011)

Rose ... You are scaring me ... Does Satori creates blindness ? 

:48:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 21, 2011)

Regulated watering?  Do you mean with nutes?  I think those might be a bit young to start feeding yet.  Be careful, when they are this small, they are quite tender.  Looking forward to watching your Hashberry.  My little 8 Miles High gal is looking a little better, although she is stretched and lacking fan leaves, she is starting to bud quite fast.

*Rosebud*--glad you are enjoying the Satori :giggle:


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 21, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Hi Mpers,
> 
> Have put the autos in 1 gallon smartpots. Have given the first regulated watering.
> 
> ...


 
The soil in those pics worry me a little, i dont see any perilte at all. JMO


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 21, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Regulated watering?  Do you mean with nutes?  I think those might be a bit young to start feeding yet.  Be careful, when they are this small, they are quite tender.  Looking forward to watching your Hashberry.  My little 8 Miles High gal is looking a little better, although she is stretched and lacking fan leaves, she is starting to bud quite fast.
> 
> *Rosebud*--glad you are enjoying the Satori :giggle:


huh?, oh yea...oh dear. blindness?, yes I think so, bho.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 21, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> huh?, oh yea...oh dear. blindness?, yes I think so, bho.



Yeah, but it is only temporary.....


----------



## bho_expertz (Aug 22, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Regulated watering?  Do you mean with nutes?  I think those might be a bit young to start feeding yet.  Be careful, when they are this small, they are quite tender.  Looking forward to watching your Hashberry.  My little 8 Miles High gal is looking a little better, although she is stretched and lacking fan leaves, she is starting to bud quite fast.
> 
> *Rosebud*--glad you are enjoying the Satori :giggle:



Just root stimulants, a yucca-extract and PH down . No ferts yet.


----------



## bho_expertz (Aug 22, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> The soil in those pics worry me a little, i dont see any perilte at all. JMO



Will not use perlite this time around. On the Mandala will use one liter of coco per 11 liters pots. But for the autos i just want power


----------



## bho_expertz (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi MPers,

All except one have sprouted. Still waiting for her.

The more developed went to smart pots and regular pots with the same soil mix then the autos but with some coco from BioNova.

The tent is quite crowded and still have two or three pots to fit :holysheep:.

Watered with 6.3 PH and 1 ml per liter of RootFast from ATA. The ones in the RootRiots were watered with mineral water.

One pic before watering


----------



## Lemon Jack (Aug 25, 2011)

Nice on the sprouts 

Ive been looking at the hashberry i really think i want to get some of those beans for my next run. :hubba: 

So I definitley wanta keep tabs on this one

Green mojo bho.:bong2:


----------



## bho_expertz (Aug 26, 2011)

Nice .
:welcome:


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi MPers,

Have watered some of the babies today. PH 6.45 with a EC of 0.74 ( i have a initial EC of 0.25 ).

In all waterings i use BioNova NoBurn and is this watering used BioBizz Grow and BioNova BioForte:

Some pics of the babies and the new hardware that i should mount sunday. Adjust-A-Wing and a nice ( i hope ) 600w bulb.


----------



## SunWolf (Sep 1, 2011)

Woo hoo! More Mandala strains to check out!  Looking good.


----------



## burner (Sep 1, 2011)

lookin solid BHO - how are you liking the smart pots?


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 2, 2011)

SunWolf said:
			
		

> Woo hoo! More Mandala strains to check out!  Looking good.



Thanks Wolf. :aok:


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 2, 2011)

burner said:
			
		

> lookin solid BHO - how are you liking the smart pots?




I still don't have a real solid ideia of them :doh:. But i have seen a con .... When watering you have to be slow handed otherwise the water exits where there is no soil ( on the top ). Hope you understand what i meant .

Thanks burner.


----------



## burner (Sep 2, 2011)

You're exactly right, you have to water slow and carefully. I got the hang of it after a few times and also bought a very thin neck/spout watering can from lowes and that pretty much solved everything


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 2, 2011)

Yep ... Pratice makes all the difference :aok:


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 3, 2011)

Out standing exhaust set up. I believe you have all under control my man -- bring on the green.


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks Hemper. It is hard work .


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi MPers,

Have watered some babies today :aok:. PH 6.34.

The stuff used:

- BioNova TML ( 0.5 ml per liter )
- BioNova X-cel ( 1ml per liter )
- ATA Atazyme ( 2 ml per liter )

Tomorrow the others will be watered and will take some pics :icon_smile: .


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi MPers,

As promised some pics. Things are going fine. Think that this week they will give a big jump ... some already did  





My trifoliated 8 Miles High 



For now is just keep :icon_smile:


----------



## Parcero (Sep 5, 2011)

Looking very nice

Good luck


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks Parcero


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 5, 2011)

Those look great!


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 5, 2011)

Cannot wait for those the get bigger so i can start doing the new stuff i want to do. A cleaner growth .

Thanks Rose :aok:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 5, 2011)

I am changing my grow a little too...need to up my game. Cleaner sounds good and doable.


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 6, 2011)

I want to reach a 1 gr/watt goal. After that a 1,5gr/watt.

If i reach that i will be a happy camper.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Sep 6, 2011)

Ya lol that would be awesome Im just shooting for like .75 a watt or something(Iwant a pound from a 600)

Very nice shade of green on those though bho.
Green mojo to ya ma friend :bong2:


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 6, 2011)

That is a long term goal. I doubt i can reach that in this grow


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 8, 2011)

Hi MPers,

Have changed the lights. Have also changed the light schedule to 18/6 instead of 24/0 being the lights off in hottest hours.

Have topped some plants. @ node 3. Later on will remove the stalks/colas of the bottom so i can have 4 colas growing.

Watered some aswell. PH 6.66 (  i got scared when the meter gave me the output, but what the hell ... it is my Avatar  ). EC 0.99 just feed BioBizz Grow and BioNova NoBurn.

The temps are going up up up ... 34ºC ( 93.2ºF ) but today is hot outside ( 30ºC-  86ºF ). Hope that doesn't go much higher then this 

Some pics:

Before light change:





My special trifoliated



With HPS:




*Have a question to you guys and ladies ... Should i trash the autos that are showing less growth ? These two:*




This because as you can see i will have some space problems ... Will change to 12/12 in a week and a half so i can remove the males but until then i think i will overgrow :hubba: the space.

Please advice .

Thanks all

:48:


----------



## Parcero (Sep 8, 2011)

They look great.

Dont trash them 2 autos for one of them is a girl, I assure you 

Im having a same space related problem myself and I hate to throw any plants away so I dont. I stick to them till Im sure I cant manage anymore or that Im sure they're males. I make additional levels and stuff, even a temporary hanging basket if nothing else 

At the moment thay are still very small so perhaps you can get a small cfl and hide them temporarily in a closet or a box somewhere, it's only a week and half right.
In worst case if you do decide to thrash; maybe you have a friend who could/ would want to take them?

Good Luck


----------



## SmokeMyPiece (Sep 8, 2011)

Looks great all around man!
'Id' keep the autos, unless they get in the way. 


> Have topped some plants. @ node 3. Later on will remove the stalks/colas of the bottom so i can have 4 colas growing.


Might have to steal this from ya. Have you done it before?


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 8, 2011)

Parcero said:
			
		

> They look great.
> 
> Dont trash them 2 autos for one of them is a girl, I assure you
> 
> ...



Thanks Parcero. Will keep them and :icon_smile:.


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 8, 2011)

SmokeMyPiece said:
			
		

> Looks great all around man!
> 'Id' keep the autos, unless they get in the way.
> 
> Might have to steal this from ya. Have you done it before?



It will be the first time but since i had one plant with bud mould last time ( because of the main cola was a little to big ) i will try this one. In teory it should work ok.

Thanks Smoke :aok:


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi MPers,

Nothing like having *1000 posts*. Thank you all for making me feel happy at this home.

And of course being the 1000 post i needed to update my GJ 

Some plants have burned leafs just because i'm sooo lazy and don't have enough care when watering them. And since i don't remove them from the tent is some way hard to reach the last rows :doh:.

*It is possible that some autos are already showing flowers ?* Or i'm seing things or i think that i already have some ladies in tha house. :icon_smile: 

Some pics before and after watering some of them with NoBurn, X-Cel, TML, BioForte and Atazyme.



















The next watering will be with the flowering nutes. 5 days after that watering will change to 12/12 :hubba:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 10, 2011)

Congrats on your 1000th post!


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks Rose :aok:


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 13, 2011)

Just a quicky for reminder. Have prepared water for feed. Ec 1.11 and PH 6.49. NoBurn and DeltaNueve.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 13, 2011)

congrats *bho*..on 1000 posts ..and your grow looks Banging my man...I use a piece of 2 inch pvc pipe as a funnel to reach the ladies in the back of my rooms...just my Thoughts

take care and be safe

:48:


----------



## Roddy (Sep 13, 2011)

CONGRATS on 1000 and NICE grow!


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 13, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> congrats *bho*..on 1000 posts ..and your grow looks Banging my man...I use a piece of 2 inch pvc pipe as a funnel to reach the ladies in the back of my rooms...just my Thoughts
> 
> take care and be safe
> 
> :48:


 
Thanks 4u for the tip on the pipe ... Will try to grab some or perhaps a hose ? Thanks :aok:




			
				Roddy said:
			
		

> CONGRATS on 1000 and NICE grow!



Thanks Roddy


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi MPers,

Have watered some and lolipoped all. 

To keep a track: Each one watered with 1,2 Liters.

I will let the pics tell the tale.


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 13, 2011)

Some more 









All advices/input is more then welcomed :aok:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 13, 2011)

I love mandala! So pretty.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 13, 2011)

Looking good...so going to 12/12 this week?  I think I am about a week ahead of you.  I will keep mine in veg for a while longer, probably a couple of weeks.


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 13, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I love mandala! So pretty.



Thanks Rose :aok:.





			
				The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Looking good...so going to 12/12 this week?  I think I am about a week ahead of you.  I will keep mine in veg for a while longer, probably a couple of weeks.



I have germinated the Mandala @ 19thAugust and transplanted them to the pots @ 25th so they are going to do 4 weeks since started germination, 3 weeks since in pots.

I need the smoke since my stash is 0 zero right now. So no much waiting.


----------



## SunWolf (Sep 13, 2011)

Beautiful.  :aok: 

It's nice to see that *all* the different strains from Mandala are producing beautiful babies.  Even as harshly as mine started out life, they bounced back and are doing wonderfully again.  I am sold on you folks and your Mandala beans!!

:watchplant:   I'm here till the harvest!

:48:


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks SunWolf ... I pass to the next around.

:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 14, 2011)

:48:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 14, 2011)

I missed that you lollipopped them?  They look awfully small to be lollipopping--how many internodes do you hae and how many did you cut off?  I would love to see a pic of how and where you lollipopped them.  Can you post up a pic that shows the plants on a horizontal plane rather than from the top?


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 14, 2011)

I will try. But i have just removed the bottom two branches. 

Something like:







I'm feeling Picasso right now 

:48:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 14, 2011)

LOL--I meant real pics--I know what lollipopping is.  I'm not sure though that I would call removing 2 branches lollipopping.

I am topping mine today.


----------



## Roddy (Sep 14, 2011)

Don't hurt them, THG!


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 14, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> LOL--I meant real pics--I know what lollipopping is.  I'm not sure though that I would call removing 2 branches lollipopping.
> 
> I am topping mine today.



Tomorrow will. Just figured that needed to explain what i have done by pictures because some times is hard to explain 

:48:


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 15, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I meant real pics





8 Miles



HashBerry



Auto GustaBud



The tent

 :icon_smile: 


:48:


----------



## Wetdog (Sep 15, 2011)

Cool Beans!!!

I think I may have a clue as to what the un named strain I've been running the last couple of years is. Hashberry!

All the plants have that same 3 bladed leaf as in your pics. Not 3 big blades and 2 little ones, just 3 big blades. Had 2 females and 1 male, all the same and no deviations.

I think you'll like it. For my personal use, I harvest a couple of weeks early. If I let it mature, it's just too strong for me, even with only 2 hits.

Another thing is, I've tried all kinds of ways to stress it into a hermi, for a few 'backup' seeds. Nothing caused it to flip and I gave up after 2 years.

Wet


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 15, 2011)

I would be quite surprised if that hashberry keeps its 3 leaf pattern.  Most of Mandala's strains will develop more leaves as the plant matures.  It really is virtually impossible to tell an unknown strain from a pic of another plant, especially when they are small.


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 15, 2011)

Wetdog said:
			
		

> I think you'll like it. For my personal use, I harvest a couple of weeks early. If I let it mature, it's just too strong for me, even with only 2 hits.



Thanks Wet. For how long to you think i should let for that extra strong :hubba: ?

Pretty excited after reading your Hashberry thoughts


----------



## Parcero (Sep 15, 2011)

Looking good !! :aok:


----------



## Wetdog (Sep 15, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I would be quite surprised if that hashberry keeps its 3 leaf pattern.  Most of Mandala's strains will develop more leaves as the plant matures.  It really is virtually impossible to tell an unknown strain from a pic of another plant, especially when they are small.



True dat! Especially the small part. We'll have to see as his grow. Mine have kept the same 3 bladed leaf and one of the host plants is over 2 years old.

Wet


----------



## Wetdog (Sep 15, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Thanks Wet. For how long to you think i should let for that extra strong :hubba: ?
> 
> Pretty excited after reading your Hashberry thoughts



Just go by the trichs. For me, full maturity was 9-10 weeks, depending on outside or inside.

For me, I harvest when the trichs are clear, 7-8 weeks. This is **** smoke, like when a friend comes over, you crack a couple of beers, twist one up and ****.:hubba: 

Fully mature, you'd just sorta sit there and drool. 

Oh, another thing. My plants have zero smell until the chop, then they stink like crazy for a few days. Even in flower there is no smell. This is the main reason my wife doesn't object to the grow.

Wet


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 15, 2011)

Sounds like a great  pheno Wetdog (DD). 
 Looking cute Bho


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 15, 2011)

Parcero said:
			
		

> Looking good !! :aok:




Thanks Parcero :aok:



			
				Wetdog said:
			
		

> Just go by the trichs. For me, full maturity was 9-10 weeks, depending on outside or inside.
> 
> For me, I harvest when the trichs are clear, 7-8 weeks. This is **** smoke, like when a friend comes over, you crack a couple of beers, twist one up and ****.:hubba:
> 
> ...



Going to see then perhaps at 9 because of 8 Miles. I harvest everything at the same time.

Thanks for the input Wet.


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 15, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Sounds like a great  pheno Wetdog (DD).
> Looking cute Bho



I'm happy with cute and good 

Thanks Rose.


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 16, 2011)

Reminder:

Prepared water. PH 6.50.

The stuff used  per liter
 - NoBurn - 0,1 ml
 - TML - 1 ml
 - X-Cel - 1 ml
 - Atazyme - 2 ml
 - BioForte - 0,5 ml
 - *BloomBastic from Atami *- 0,5 ml ( Have lost my head and bought this :doh: ).


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 16, 2011)

And will change to 12/12 this Sunday. 3 weeks after potted.


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 16, 2011)

Well ... After reading some things decided to throw this watering to the toilet and do a new one without the BloomBastic :doh:. Will feed with Bloombastic when not feed with BioForte because both are quite strong in P-K and i don't want to overdose.

Better before then after watering :doh: :doh:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 16, 2011)

Bloombastic is to be used the last 4-6 weeks of flowering.  I could find no info on BioForte.  Is this a nute or a bloom enhancer?


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 16, 2011)

Nor a nute or bloom enhancer ... More like Fortifier.


hxxp://www.basementlighting.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?page=1/prod/bionf


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi MPers :welcome:,

Have watered some more today. Watering all of them is a 3 day job since different water needs per plant :doh:.

Tomorrow will change to 12/12.

One pic


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 17, 2011)

Bho, just curious, why do you flip so soon?


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 17, 2011)

Just because i will not want to wait much more to know sex. It is my timing to flip. Not trying to prove any point just i don't think necessary to wait three more weeks to check for alternanting nodes or preflowers. 3 weeks since in soil. Enough for me. In one week, week and a half i have taken all the males out and can give the necessary space for the ( hopefull ) 8 ladies to flower. Just that .


----------



## Roddy (Sep 17, 2011)

But wouldn't bigger plants mean more buds?


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 17, 2011)

I think that not always ... To you think that 4 "bigger" plants would give more yield then 8 "smaller" plants ? Don't forget my space Roddy ... 4feetx4feet.


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 17, 2011)

And will have 3 gallon smartpots for them.


----------



## Roddy (Sep 17, 2011)

Another week or so wouldn't make them 4'ers, but would give more budding nodes. And yes, I do think 4 bigger plants would equal the 8 small ones, but only way to truly tell is if you gave it a shot lol At 4 to 5 weeks, I'd bet you could still fit 6 plants....might be mistaken though.


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 17, 2011)

Last grow had 6 plants and they had 3 weeks veg also and some less and the space was squizing by the end and the RH went higher because of not having space. In this one i want to fit 8. It is hard work man :hubba:


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 17, 2011)

And i have 8 autos too in there. 23 plants in the tent.


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 17, 2011)

That tent is packed -- nice to know how many will fit ina 4x4 space -- I need to get square pots for my next gro

They look really nice BTW


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 17, 2011)

HemperFi said:
			
		

> That tent is packed -- nice to know how many will fit ina 4x4 space -- I need to get square pots for my next gro
> 
> They look really nice BTW



Thanks HF :aok:


----------



## Lemon Jack (Sep 17, 2011)

Everything is looking great bho.  Keep it up it is looking pretty tight in there.


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks LemonJack .

Need to sort a little space for the micro :hubba: ... But glad is micro ... No much space needed


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 22, 2011)

Just some pics for update ...


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 23, 2011)

Some plants already have alternating nodes so i will do inspection on Sunday and see if any males in tha house to removal.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Sep 23, 2011)

Lookin good bho Good luck on the male search  looks like you could use a couple to give you a lil more space lol.


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks Lemon. My goal is to keep 8 females and transplant to 3 gallon smartpots :aok:


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 23, 2011)

Looking real nice bho, nice and green and healthy. good job.


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 23, 2011)

:aok: hemper


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 24, 2011)

Males spoted with my sniper :hubba: ... Male Extermination starts tomorrow.


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 25, 2011)

:ciao: 4 males removed.

2 8 Miles and 2 Hashberry. Will try to take a pic tomorrow morning.

:icon_smile:


----------



## Lemon Jack (Sep 25, 2011)

Good deal exterminate those lil. . ..  they only want one thing lol


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi MPers,

Yesterday watered and removed males. 7 days since in 12/12. Going to keep a eye :icon_smile: this week to see if any more boy arrived late to the party.

The autos are looking good too :aok:

Just few pics:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 26, 2011)

Looking good.  How many girls did you end up with?


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 26, 2011)

Still don't know ... For now have 11. But only when i start seeing pistils i can call them girls  ...


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi MPers,

Watered them. Some pics ...







:icon_smile:


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 30, 2011)

Something very odd happened today ...

When i awake i went to check the ladies ... And one 8 Miles High that already had pistils had balls too  . He/She died on the spot.

That isn't normal isn't it ? Mandala hermies ? No lights leaks and all the others are just throwing pistils. This Saturday will repot 8 of them to 3 gallon smartpots but since until now have 10 plants will need to kill two. That makes me sad ...

Cu'all


----------



## Lemon Jack (Sep 30, 2011)

Ah no bho I hate to hear that dang hermis they suck


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 30, 2011)

It is true they really suck. Going to check them all today again. Balls hunting. Wanna reload ?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 30, 2011)

In many many many runs of Mandala seeds, I have never had a hermie.  In addition, I have never heard of anyone else who has.  Are you SURE that it had balls?  It generally takes a while for them to develop to the point that you can be sure they are balls.  As a newer grower sometimes things look like things they are not.  Wish you had posted up a pic for us before you chopped....


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 30, 2011)

It was balls. I know how to tell the difference. :aok:


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 30, 2011)

Looks awesome! That room is FULL! Green Mojo for Flowering!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 30, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> It was balls. I know how to tell the difference. :aok:



What a bummer.  This is the first of any of Mandala's strains hermying that I have heard of.

I have a nice 8 Miles High about a week or 2 from the chop.


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 30, 2011)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> Looks awesome! That room is FULL! Green Mojo for Flowering!


 
Thanks for the mojo ... Late October things will be smoother i hope since the autos should be ready by then. That will bring up some space.

Tomorrow is hard day work  ... Having a new haircut  and repot to 3 gallons. Need to mix the good stuff in the soil ... :icon_smile:


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 30, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> What a bummer. This is the first of any of Mandala's strains hermying that I have heard of.
> 
> I have a nice 8 Miles High about a week or 2 from the chop.


 
In this batch of 8 Miles everything happened ... Seeds dumped (perhaps my mistake and a big males ratio (50%) and one hermie. Of course that everything could be my fault  . But the HashBerries looks great. The 3 females of 8 Miles are quite different. At least one is very sativa with some nice thin leaves. Sad that i am not still prepared for cloning ... Mandala are ending some strains and i would like to keep some ... Sadhu is one of them and for me it was very good stuff.

Do you mind to share yours 8 ? :icon_smile: 

For Larry will have the setup  ...


----------



## bho_expertz (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi MPers,

Have transplanted 8 ladies to 3 gallon smartpots. Have lolippoped them and put some bambu stalks to support later weight. 

Kept 6 HashBerries and only 2 8 Miles High.

Today will almost for sure clean the autos removing the bottom branches and some dead leaves.

Have given some Bloombastic to the autos three days ago and them seemed to like it a lot.

Will try to take some individual pics tonight :icon_smile: .

Laterzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## HemperFi (Oct 2, 2011)

Well, my friend, you are a farmer -- get busy  

Your crop is fantastic.


----------



## bho_expertz (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks Hemper :aok:


----------



## Roddy (Oct 2, 2011)

Cut, dip in clone solution and put in soil, you've nothing to lose if they don't sprout roots!


----------



## bho_expertz (Oct 2, 2011)

Still don't have the gear ... for soon i hope .


----------



## bho_expertz (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi MPers,

My PH meter broke so haven't watered the autos. Tomorrow. Today is a hot night but think that they will not be too much dry. Perhaps just a bit.

Took some pics :icon_smile: :


----------



## Lemon Jack (Oct 2, 2011)

Nice bho lots of green in there


----------



## bho_expertz (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks man :aok:


----------



## getnasty (Oct 3, 2011)

Love the setup dude. Looks like you fit pvc in the corners of the room so that you could use it to hang stuff off of? Swell idea.


----------



## bho_expertz (Oct 3, 2011)

I have a tent. They have those PVC tubes already. :aok:


----------



## bho_expertz (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi MPers,

Had exchanged the PH meter. Some pics:













Autos


----------



## bho_expertz (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi Mpers,

Hadn't made many updates cause have some things to sort in personal life what takes the motivation to pics and posts. But things are going ok with the grow.

The autos will be harvested some in 2 weeks some others perhaps in 3 or 4 weeks.

Have one 8 Miles High that had stretched quite a bit so i bend (a little to much ) the stem. One HashBerry had been to close to the light and got burned also.

Pics:
1 - All waiting in the water row ( except for the big 8 Miles High :doh
2 - One auto that should go in 2/3 weeks
3 - Hashberry bud sites 
4 - More bud to be
5 - Horizontal view of the tent ( the big 8 Miles is on the right )
6 - Vertical view of the tent









:stoned: :48:


----------



## Lemon Jack (Oct 13, 2011)

Lookin good bho :aok:  Can't wait to see that hashberry in a couple a weeks its a strain I was lookin at.


----------



## daku_iBLAZE (Oct 13, 2011)

extra green mojo to you, nice plants man.


----------



## bho_expertz (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks LJ and daku :aok:.

@ LemonJack - Mandala will discontinue some strains ... Do not know if HashBerry is one of them ... If you want it in seed form i suggest you to be quick .


----------



## Roddy (Oct 13, 2011)

:ciao:


----------



## Lemon Jack (Oct 15, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Thanks LJ and daku :aok:.
> 
> @ LemonJack - Mandala will discontinue some strains ... Do not know if HashBerry is one of them ... If you want it in seed form i suggest you to be quick .




Oh snap I didn't know that thanks BHO


----------



## bho_expertz (Oct 16, 2011)

You welcome LJ.

@ Roddy - :ciao: :ccc:


----------



## bho_expertz (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi MPers,

Have bought a CloneBox. Now things will start rolling. 

Today will start harvesting the autos what will give me some own smoke until the Mandala harvest. 

After the drying of all autos will plant 12 beans. 6 Larry and 6 Satori . 2 mothers will be looking to keep. The future is the clone attack.

Finally the setup is all at home. Some pics laterzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.

Hit it

:48:


----------



## Lemon Jack (Oct 21, 2011)

:48:

Congrats on the harvest BHO. Looking forward to seeing the larry  a strain I am so envious of lol.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 21, 2011)

Sounds good bho!


----------



## Roddy (Oct 21, 2011)

Sounds like you're moving right along, my friend!!! Congrats on the upcoming harvest, good to have smoke you yourself grew!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 21, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Hi MPers,
> 
> Have bought a CloneBox. Now things will start rolling.
> 
> ...



Woo-hoo!  Six Larrys and 6 Satoris--sounds like a great combination!


----------



## akhockey (Oct 21, 2011)

Mojo! I'll be checking in on your Larrys. I just popped a few yesterday. I popped a couple of Mandala 1's awhile back straight into soil (which I never do) and they never popped. I guess thats why I never germ in soil. Looking good.


----------



## bho_expertz (Oct 21, 2011)

Lemon Jack said:
			
		

> :48:
> 
> Congrats on the harvest BHO. Looking forward to seeing the larry  a strain I am so envious of lol.



Thanks Lemon. Let's see how Larry works out for me. But that in some weeks from now. Harvest in minus 30 minutes.




			
				Rosebud said:
			
		

> Sounds good bho!



Thanks Rose.




			
				Roddy said:
			
		

> Sounds like you're moving right along, my friend!!! Congrats on the upcoming harvest, good to have smoke you yourself grew!



Well i guess so ... Even if they are not monsters . Thanks Roddy for the support .



			
				The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Woo-hoo!  Six Larrys and 6 Satoris--sounds like a great combination!



It does doesn't it  ?




			
				akhockey said:
			
		

> Mojo! I'll be checking in on your Larrys. I just popped a few yesterday. I popped a couple of Mandala 1's awhile back straight into soil (which I never do) and they never popped. I guess thats why I never germ in soil. Looking good.



I don't germ in soil either. Like to see them sprout. RIP for the 1's. Thanks for the mojo.

For u all

:48:


----------



## bho_expertz (Oct 21, 2011)

Well i'm lanky aswell so i would take that as a compliment . Thanks.

But honest the lanky party is somekind of a experiment. Just trying to see what fits best to my needs and setup.


----------



## bho_expertz (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi MPers,

The tent, the HashBerry, the 8 Miles High, the tent view and the auto prepared to be harvested. Today just this one. Tomorrow perhaps more two.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Oct 21, 2011)

Hey BHO , it's been awhile, could you tell me what this box says, I know it probably had wine in it, I'm curin buds in it to make BHO, looks like another good grow for you,I like the exotic names!!


----------



## Lemon Jack (Oct 22, 2011)

Oh man I wish it was harvest time here I only hope I can make it lol my next projected harvest is thanksgiving weekend. Good job BHO and green mojo


----------



## bho_expertz (Oct 22, 2011)

SKAGITMAGIC said:
			
		

> Hey BHO , it's been awhile, could you tell me what this box says, I know it probably had wine in it, I'm curin buds in it to make BHO, looks like another good grow for you,I like the exotic names!!



I think that is Italian. "The Bastard" is the name of the wine .

Glad you are here. Still waiting for those beans . Say *Olá* to Mrs.


----------



## bho_expertz (Oct 22, 2011)

Lemon Jack said:
			
		

> Oh man I wish it was harvest time here I only hope I can make it lol my next projected harvest is thanksgiving weekend. Good job BHO and green mojo



Thanks LJ for all your support. Green Mojo to u 2.


:48:


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Oct 22, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> I think that is Italian. "The Bastard" is the name of the wine .
> 
> Glad you are here. Still waiting for those beans . Say *Olá* to Mrs.


  I figured the bastard but the top stuff Marchessa of Montecristo?, hey, you'll love cloning your best phenos, good luck my friend, and much green your way!!


----------



## bho_expertz (Oct 23, 2011)

Marchesi di Montecristo is like a noble title. Montecristo the name and Marchesi the title. 

Thanks Skag.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Oct 24, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Marchesi di Montecristo is like a noble title. Montecristo the name and Marchesi the title.
> 
> Thanks Skag.


 

thanks, kinda like the dutchess of york but shes a marchesi  lol.Wonder if the wine was any good!!!


----------



## bho_expertz (Oct 24, 2011)

If it was like the smoke that is curing inside the box right now it should be very good .


----------



## bho_expertz (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi MPers,

Half way of the journey made. From my calender more 30 days to go.

Some pics ... of the lanky ones :hubba:


----------



## Roddy (Nov 1, 2011)

Nice buds, my friend!!! Keep em green and frosty!


----------



## Lemon Jack (Nov 2, 2011)

Looks good BHO :aok:


----------



## bho_expertz (Nov 2, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Nice buds, my friend!!! Keep em green and frosty!


 
Thanks Roddy.



			
				Lemon Jack said:
			
		

> Looks good BHO :aok:


 
Thanks LJ.

Have made some calcs and will harvest *20November*. Of course will check trichs but think that will be ready or very close to ready by that date.

In the veg tent ( oh yes baby it feels good to have more then one space :hubba:  ) one Larry already sprouted soil. 6 Larry to go, 7 Satori and 1 Connie Chung. Waiting now :icon_smile: .

Perhaps will make a new GJ. Or perhaps not and leave MP after this harvest.

Stay safe and cool.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Nov 2, 2011)

No no no why would you want to leave  bho  Make a new journal and stay for a while your journal is one of  the ones I always look forward to seeing.


----------



## Irish (Nov 2, 2011)

sorry i missed your journal friend. i just read it. you did an excellent job. i'll be here for the best part now, the harvest pics. 

if this was your first grow site home, you'll be back...smoke in peace...


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Nov 2, 2011)

Ya the harvest pics!! I'll be here when we fire up!!  Just realized your tent is clear!! The tents I saw were all colored, and you couldn't see thru them, I like that.


----------



## bho_expertz (Nov 3, 2011)

Lemon Jack said:
			
		

> No no no why would you want to leave bho Make a new journal and stay for a while your journal is one of the ones I always look forward to seeing.


 
Thanks LJ, but it is too much things right now. Let's see how things sort out.




			
				Irish said:
			
		

> sorry i missed your journal friend. i just read it. you did an excellent job. i'll be here for the best part now, the harvest pics.
> 
> if this was your first grow site home, you'll be back...smoke in peace...


 
Thanks Irish. Much props for your donation. You must feel good after having such a nice gesture.




			
				SKAGITMAGIC said:
			
		

> Ya the harvest pics!! I'll be here when we fire up!! Just realized your tent is clear!! The tents I saw were all colored, and you couldn't see thru them, I like that.


 
Today will change the bambu sticks for bigger ones because i can see some bending already :doh:.

So will try to take a pic or two. I have stop feeding them and i'm giving a very high dosage of Humic, Fulvic acids and Enzimes. A really big dose. Today will water again with the addies ( the last watering with addies ) and the next waterings will be just with Final Solution from Advanced Hydroponics of Holland.

I'm scared with mold since the buds are getting somewhat big. Just hoping that everything works out :icon_smile:.



In  the veg tent have already 11 sprouts. Larry won the race since was the first to see light.


----------



## bho_expertz (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi MPers,

Some pics of the ladies in day 47 since change to 12/12. In 17 days harvest time :hubba:. Some pistils are turning orange. Some light burn also in some leaves. Would like that in harvest time all fan leaves were crispy ... that meant that all nutes have been absorved. Let's see what happens now. I hope some more swelling in the last two weeks. RH level between 21% and 61%. A little high but it is pouring rain outside. I'm happy that i have a dehumidifier .

:icon_smile:


----------



## nouvellechef (Nov 3, 2011)

Growing like a pro now!


----------



## bho_expertz (Nov 4, 2011)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Growing like a pro now!


 
From you a compliment like this makes me feel proud of what i'm achieving. I'm quite happy with my learning curve. In a month or so will try cloning and i really hope that not many problems arise  .


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 4, 2011)

Are you counting flowering time from the time you flip even though they were not sexually mature?


----------



## bho_expertz (Nov 4, 2011)

Yes . I'm counting from day 18 September. I had some showing sex that week. Others ( few ) the week after.

I still smile when i see those "not sexually mature" writings .

Thanks for being here THG.


----------



## maineharvest (Nov 4, 2011)

Nice job bho!  I might have to give Mandala a try one of these days.


----------



## bho_expertz (Nov 4, 2011)

thanks maine. i'm a Mandala fan for sure .


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Nov 5, 2011)

I'd be proud as hell to say I grew them, so fresh and healthy looking, I drooooooled over a couple of them pics.  !! Great job!!! Great journal,


----------



## bho_expertz (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks Skag :aok:. Let's pray that everything goes as it should until the end .


----------



## HemperFi (Nov 5, 2011)

Bho, it saddens me to think you are leaving MP. Your plants are looking great -- they will finish wonderfully, I'm sure. I am just a couple of weeks behind you -- It's very cool watching them put on weight and sparkle. You gotta do what you gotta do my friend, but remember this: you will be missed if you leave us. 

Peace


----------



## bho_expertz (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks Hemper ... Perhaps i will not leave but think that will not do another GJ anytime soon.

Had 100% germination rate. In the CloneBox are now *7 Larry, 7 Satori and 1 Connie Chung* .


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Nov 6, 2011)

Not a Connie  lol  i'll have to google that!!


----------



## bho_expertz (Nov 7, 2011)

SKAGITMAGIC said:
			
		

> Not a Connie  lol  i'll have to google that!!



Feminized bean ...

"Connie Chung is a cross of the classic LA Confidential and old school G13 Haze genetics. The aroma of this strain has been described as citrusy with a heavy wood smell in the smoke. The smoke is smooth and thick with a spicy taste on the finish.
Connie Chung is a dark green bud with many light red and yellow hairs covering the bud. This strain has a tendency to make ones eyelids heavy and droopy, hence the name Connie Chung."


They say is make you Chinese


----------



## speero_m (Nov 7, 2011)

A wing reflector love those very effective...nice grow clean 


			
				bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Hi MPers,
> 
> Half way of the journey made. From my calender more 30 days to go.
> 
> ...


----------



## bho_expertz (Nov 7, 2011)

speero_m said:
			
		

> A wing reflector love those very effective...nice grow clean


 
I like them too ... Until now at least.

Thanks speero_m i try to keep things on track :aok:


----------



## bho_expertz (Nov 9, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> In many many many runs of Mandala seeds, I have never had a hermie.  In addition, I have never heard of anyone else who has.  Are you SURE that it had balls?  It generally takes a while for them to develop to the point that you can be sure they are balls.  As a newer grower sometimes things look like things they are not.  Wish you had posted up a pic for us before you chopped....



Well this is a little old, but ...


Sent a email to Mandala about the 8 Miles High that showed both sex.

"It is not uncommon that some females get a few males flowers after 12/12. This can happen with any cannabis strain because cannabis is inherently capable of both sexes (or it would not be possible to make feminized seeds). 
But these few male flowers are only a brief stress reaction to the sudden change to 12/12 (outside in nature the sun doesn't set after 18 hours and the next day after just 12 hours, so this is an abrupt change for the plants). It does not mean your plants are real hermaphrodites. In fact, the chance of getting just a single real hermaphrodite from a packet of our regular seeds is about 0.1 %. 
When you see an odd male flower during sexing all you need to do is pinch it off with your fingers. Often the pollen is sterile or there is hardly any pollen inside. Even if some pollen escapes, it has almost no effect since the flowering at this stage is just starting and there is very little to pollinate. You really need a lot of pollen and enough buds for serious pollination."

I'm really happy with the response and i think that the support is just great. Once again i think that Mandala rocks.

BTW ... they are going to send me some feminized seeds ( new strains available only in January ) as support . And they are going to put some pics of my grow in their website :hubba:.

Hit it 

:48:


----------



## bho_expertz (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi MPers,

Watered today but with less water since RH is a problem. Too much rain outside.

Took some pics of them for your/mine delight .






And the Clonebox with the ones in veg  




Almost done ...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 9, 2011)

Boy, I'm with Puffin--this really really disappoints me coming from Mandala.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Nov 9, 2011)

On a brighter note the buds look awesome buddy :cool2:


----------



## bho_expertz (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks LJ :aok:


----------



## bho_expertz (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi MPers,

Have made the harvest yesterday since i saw mold in one leaf. Next time already know that will probably need to pluck some leafs.

I'm happy with the result but need to weight it dry to be a happy camper or a sad camper.











Anyone wants to try to guess the weight ?


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 14, 2011)

That looks great, i have no idea about the weight but the kitty is sure cute.. Are you getting well I hope?


----------



## bho_expertz (Nov 14, 2011)

Better


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 14, 2011)

~3 ozers... :confused2:

p.s. pretty gals you got there BHO :hubba:

EDIT: 3 OZER'S all said and done.... :rofl:


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Nov 14, 2011)

total wieght at dry enough to smoke and store!!  126 grams total


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Nov 14, 2011)

Lemon Jack said:
			
		

> On a brighter note the buds look awesome buddy :cool2:


 
they do look awesome!!!


----------



## Lemon Jack (Nov 14, 2011)

You think there is less than 5 oz there total in all that skag hmmmm.  Im not sure I would say between 8-10oz prob.....


----------



## bho_expertz (Nov 15, 2011)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> ~3 ozers... :confused2:
> 
> p.s. pretty gals you got there BHO :hubba:
> 
> EDIT: 3 OZER'S all said and done.... :rofl:



3  ? I can bet it is a bit more .


----------



## bho_expertz (Nov 15, 2011)

SKAGITMAGIC said:
			
		

> total wieght at dry enough to smoke and store!!  126 grams total



I still believe i can go a little further on weight ... it is a 600w .


----------



## bho_expertz (Nov 15, 2011)

Lemon Jack said:
			
		

> You think there is less than 5 oz there total in all that skag hmmmm.  Im not sure I would say between 8-10oz prob.....



You rock LJ ... 10 isn't that bad ... Still bad but not that much ... :hubba:


----------



## Lemon Jack (Nov 15, 2011)

Nah  ten should last 2 months till you can do it all again   Thats my first goal.


----------



## bho_expertz (Nov 15, 2011)

Well i plan to throw the Larry and Satori to flower in 2/3 weeks top. Plus 70 days flowering ... 3 months still :doh:.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 15, 2011)

I hope its more bho,  alot more. :aok:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 15, 2011)

K....I'll concede, howz aboot 4-5 ozers :hubba: ?

:rofl:

Peace n' The Dankness,

7greeneyes


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 15, 2011)

Looks nice bho.  I am guessing about 6, maybe 8 ozs total.

I do not believe that picking leaves is going to prevent mold in your grows.  You really strip a lot of the plant already.  It is the density of the buds that causes the mold.  I would recommend getting your rh lower, even if you have to use a dehumidifier.


----------



## Roddy (Nov 15, 2011)

Just remember you'll lose around 70% of weight during drying...but they look nice!! Well done, my friend!


----------



## bho_expertz (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks all. Sunday they should be dry to be weight.

Now :48: time ...


----------



## bho_expertz (Nov 16, 2011)

Just a quick pic of the stuff drying. I think that the volume in excess already disappeared ..


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 17, 2011)

Lights on lights off, fans always on. Never had a mold issue.


----------



## bho_expertz (Nov 17, 2011)

The problem is the place i live. I live less then a mile from the sea. And the grow room is in a closed balcony. All that helps to RH.

I have the fans and the extractor working 24 hours.

What i have done to prevent anymore issues in the future. Bought a bigger dehumidifier that is exactly what i needed. Perhaps a little more but better more then less. Going to make a Sulpher burner. Bought the lamp and will make it following some DIY.
The Sulpher burner will be for Mold, PM and bugs prevention.

Thanks 4u for bringing the issue up. The help provided to you was very good.


----------



## bho_expertz (Nov 20, 2011)

Well ... This is the end.

The results ...

HashBerry #1 - 31 gr
HashBerry #2 - 48 gr
HashBerry #3 - 25 gr
HashBerry #4 - 31 gr
HashBerry #5 - 23 gr
HashBerry #6 - 22 gr

8 Miles High #1 - 55 gr
8 Miles High #2 - 41 gr

*This is a total of 276 gr more or else 10 ounces*.

Not the 0.5, but think that in next grow i will make more then 0.5gr/watt. Made some changes in the flowering tent so the smartpots don't touch the floor and have aeration in the bottom.
Tomorrow will transplant the wannabes to 1 gallon smartpots. They are looking sharp.

Cu all. Thanks for the ones that had showed interest in tha grow :aok:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 21, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Well ... This is the end.
> 
> The results ...
> 
> ...


 
:aok: right on :aok: good for you, awesome job :cool2:


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Nov 21, 2011)

Great job BHO, I know I guessed pretty low but the pictures I looked at I thought it was only 5 plants, I burbed a little jar of AK48 this afternoon, been in the jar about 2 months, good smoke.Didn't keep the strain though,
   Yes my friend, as the Mrs. would say, your weed looks like the BombDiggidy!!!


----------



## HemperFi (Nov 21, 2011)

Great grow BHO -- beautiful -- don't disapear on us now...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 21, 2011)

Great job bho.  Let me know what you think of the 8 Miles High.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 21, 2011)

Very nice bho! I am very happy for you. good job.


----------



## v35b (Nov 21, 2011)

nice B


----------



## Lemon Jack (Nov 21, 2011)

congrats BHO on the harvest it looks great I had a pretty good guess :aok:


----------



## bho_expertz (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks all :icon_smile: .

Going to make some BHO with some nice buds that got a little too hard ( potassium overfert perhaps just one plant ). Will try to take some pics after the oil done.

Had some troubles in the veg box but now things are going better. Tomorrow will finally be able to transplant them to the flowertent.


----------



## bho_expertz (Nov 22, 2011)

SKAGITMAGIC said:
			
		

> Great job BHO, I know I guessed pretty low but the pictures I looked at I thought it was only 5 plants, I burbed a little jar of AK48 this afternoon, been in the jar about 2 months, good smoke.Didn't keep the strain though,
> Yes my friend, as the Mrs. would say, your weed looks like the BombDiggidy!!!


 
Those buds look tasty man ...


----------



## bho_expertz (Nov 22, 2011)

Lemon Jack said:
			
		

> congrats BHO on the harvest it looks great I had a pretty good guess :aok:


 
You won :hubba:


----------

